# Announcing 4CRS Weekly Facebook Deals



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Announcing our new Weekly Facebook Deals! Check out our fan page at www.facebook.com/4CornersRiversports for 15+% off of one item each week. 
While you're there, be sure to "Like" our page to keep up on all our news, product announcements, stoke and deals, including our monthly product giveaway starting in July!

First up is IR's Polar Skin tops @ 15% off!


----------

